

Angular: A Radically Different Way of Building AJAX Apps - espeed
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elvcgVSynRg

======
facorreia
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iQCLlu1dko> for a higher resolution in which
you can read the code.

